# Any experiences with surgery for cataract or laser posteriorcapsulotomy?



## Bettye (Mar 23, 2012)

Other than having cataract surgery several months ago and the usual things that come with being old, I consider myself to be a pretty healthy senior woman. I got the cataract surgery because bright lights from other cars really hindered my ability to drive at night. The problem is that since I had the surgery, the glare in my eyes is, in fact, worse! 

Now my doctor is advising that I consider laser posterior capsulotomy. Has anyone had this procedure done to them? I would really appreciate hearing experiences with this because I heard that there is a risk of the retina detaching with this.


----------

